# RF SMOKER?



## chuckles (Nov 7, 2013)

Being a newby, I hope I can get away with showing my lack of knowledge occasionally. I've read about people building RF Smokers. What does RF stand for?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 7, 2013)

reverse flow

View media item 267298


----------



## chuckles (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey bmudd

Thank you.  That is the clearest explanation of RF I have seen.  I thought I understood the idea (turns out I did) but now I KNOW.  Thank you

Gary


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 9, 2013)

no problem. Glad to help


----------

